# What is preparationism?



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2010)

I just read this paragraph in an ARBCA newsletter:




> Most of the errors our 17th Century Baptist
> forefathers had to fight against remain to
> this very day. We share in their battle against
> Preparationism, Arminianism, Socinianism,
> ...



What is preparationism and why is it clumped together with other heresies?


----------



## Skyler (Aug 14, 2010)

The Notion of Preparatory Grace in the Puritans



> Preparatory grace is a notion which crept into the theology of many of the Puritans. Although the Puritans insisted that man is totally depraved and unable to contribute anything to his salvation, "as early as 1570" some English theologians began to teach that the sinner "might somehow dispose himself for saving grace."1 By this they meant, generally (with some variation), that an unregenerate sinner could prepare himself for the grace of regeneration by a serious consideration of his sins in the light of God’s law. By careful self-examination, the sinner could and ought to stir himself up to loathe his own sinfulness and to desire mercy and, by a judicious use of means (especially attendance upon the preaching of the gospel), he could put himself in the position of being a likely candidate for the new birth. Most of the Puritans who advocated such views insisted that God prepares the sinner in this way. They were loath to suggest that man can do this unaided by the Spirit. However, they also taught that this preparatory grace was often present in reprobates so that preparation for regeneration did not necessarily lead to salvation in the end.



Basically, according to the article, it was a Calvinist version of prevenient grace that was viewed as a dangerous step towards Arminianism.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2010)

And this is heresy?

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------

So, we can never tell someone to "seek the Lord?"


Was Jonathan Edwards wrong to have preached these sermons: "What Seeking Sinners Can and Must Do" and "Persons Ought to Endeavour to Be Convinced of Sin."

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

Seeking God

How would you judge this article linked?


----------



## Skyler (Aug 14, 2010)

I would not say this is heresy any more than I would say Arminianism is heresy--less, since Arminianism builds on this notion. Error, perhaps, but I wouldn't go so far as to call it heresy.

Certainly, we can tell people to seek the Lord; the Bible does that much. The problem is that "no one seeks for God" (Romans 3:11); "No one can come to me unless the Father who sent me draws him. And I will raise him up on the last day." (John 6:44)

From the article:

"...it is in his natural ability to do certain things which might increase the possibility of his being saved or put him in a way of salvation."

There is no "possibility" about it except from a human perspective. Either you are elect, or you aren't; that decision took place in eternity past, and it is certain--there's nothing that can change that. God accomplishes His will perfectly. It is possible for him to save either a prepared sinner or an unprepared one.

I haven't read the Edwards sermons so I can't say anything about them.

Just some quick thoughts while I eat lunch.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Aug 14, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> So, we can never tell someone to "seek the Lord?"



The Bible says "That whosoever would not seek the LORD God of Israel should be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman." 2Ch 15:13 So, while there is no preparatory grace. From mans side it is not for him to ponder whether he is either elect or not during the preached word. We leave that in God's hand, but it is his responsibility to examine himself whether he has savingly believed on Christ and to seek the Lord while He may be found. 

Have a good Lord's day



.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2010)

Skyler said:


> I would not say this is heresy any more than I would say Arminianism is heresy--less, since Arminianism builds on this notion. Error, perhaps, but I wouldn't go so far as to call it heresy.
> 
> Certainly, we can tell people to seek the Lord; the Bible does that much. The problem is that "no one seeks for God" (Romans 3:11); "No one can come to me unless the Father who sent me draws him. And I will raise him up on the last day." (John 6:44)
> 
> ...


 
Please read Edwards and tell me your assessment. He seems to give many practical instructions to inquirers/seekers on how to seek the Lord.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 14, 2010)

Skyler said:


> The Notion of Preparatory Grace in the Puritans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would encourage you to read this by Iain Murray. Many have wrongly believed that T. Hooker was a preperationist, along with Thomas Shepherd. Murray ably defends that they were not.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Aug 14, 2010)

Skyler said:


> The Notion of Preparatory Grace in the Puritans
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O that God would give us to know Him and be used like His “but small tools” listed in this brief article.

William Perkins
William Ames
Richard Sibbes
John Owen
Thomas Manton
Joseph Alleine
William Guthrie
Thomas Shepard
Wilhelmus a Brakel
Herman Witsius



.


----------



## Skyler (Aug 14, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Please read Edwards and tell me your assessment. He seems to give many practical instructions to inquirers/seekers on how to seek the Lord.


 
Do you have a link to a text version of the sermons on the Internet? I can only find MP3 recordings of them. I can listen to those too, but I prefer reading to listening when possible. =)


----------

